# Stone fruits and mint cream



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

This recipe is actually my sister's, but she hasn't posted it yet so I'm going to because it's too good not to share.

Select at least two of the following fruits:
Peach
Plum
Nectarine
Apricot

You want the proportions to be about the same so say you chose peaches and apricots. You'd use two apricots for every peach.

1 tblsp heavy cream for each cup of diced fruit
2 sprigs of fresh mint for each tblsp of heavy cream

Dice fruit into bite size pieces. Place cream in a bowl with the sprigs of mint. Crush the sprigs of mint into the cream. I just use the bottom of a glass to do so. Strain out the large pieces of mint. It's OK to leave really small pieces of the leaves in the cream. Combine the cream and fruit in a bowl. Cover and place in the fridge for about half an hour. Stir and serve.

If you want it sweeter, I'd recommend adding sweetener to the fruit and letting it sit for a few minutes instead of adding it to the cream. If you want to add some extra pizazz you can throw in some raspberries, blackberries or strawberries into the mix.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the version I made last night. The particular mix i used was peaches, nectarines, apricots and strawberries. The cream turned pick while mixing because of the strawberries.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks really good. How is the texture of the fruit? Just curious if the cream changes the texture of the fruit at all?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 13, 2011)

shnooky said:
			
		

> That looks really good. How is the texture of the fruit? Just curious if the cream changes the texture of the fruit at all?



The texture remains good so long as you keep it covered. The inner texture remains good if you leave uncovered, the fruit remains firm, but the outer texture can feel a little slimy.


----------

